
Medium cuts team by one third - eliminates 50 jobs - rememberlenny
https://blog.medium.com/renewing-mediums-focus-98f374a960be#.97ij4shsx
======
niftich
Previous: [https://hn.algolia.com/?query=renewing-mediums-
focus&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=renewing-mediums-
focus&sort=byPopularity&dateRange=all&type=story)

Discussion at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321322)

